# That one juice you need, but can no longer find..



## Gringo (5/6/20)

So following the post by PartyDave...

I thought ... we all have that one juice we loved, but cannot find it any longer.
Perhaps your go to "vape shop" stopped stocking it due to demand or maybe it was discontinued, but based on demand a mixer might just read this thread and perhaps bring it back.... or someone might just know where its available...

Here is mine:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## blujeenz (5/6/20)

Mine was Dr Crimmy's Banana Pudding, but then they had that "mixing in the toilet" drama and everything stopped.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/6/20)

blujeenz said:


> Mine was Dr Crimmy's Banana Pudding, but then they had that "mixing in the toilet" drama and everything stopped.



Very dodgy mixing conditions!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/6/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Very dodgy mixing conditions!



Holy hell...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH (5/6/20)

Erm... all of them at the moment...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SparkySA (5/6/20)

You know these guys in the malls (smok stands) they did a DIY mix thingy on the spot and they made a cinimon doughnut that was out of this world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/6/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Very dodgy mixing conditions!




It was sealed drums in storage while they were moving to new premises.
A fired disgruntled ex employee took those pics if memory serves.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TyTy (5/6/20)

got a bottle of this at Vapecon and can't seem to find it anywhere in SA!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (5/6/20)

TyTy said:


> View attachment 197793
> got a bottle of this at Vapecon and can't seem to find it anywhere in SA!!!


vape king and maybe cloudlounge. That's a Beard juice if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyker41771 (5/6/20)

Ok seems i didn't read the 1st post, thought he said juice you want but cant get via lockdown, sry my bad.
Can get Drool anywere when lockdown is done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TyTy (5/6/20)

M.Adhir said:


> vape king and maybe cloudlounge. That's a Beard juice if I remember correctly.


Dude vape king hasn't stocked it in months and I dno how many stores iv looked at I just cannot find it, wish we could get this here, unfortunately it became my number 1 juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## SparkySA (5/6/20)

TyTy said:


> Dude vape king hasn't stocked it in months and I dno how many stores iv looked at I just cannot find it, wish we could get this here, unfortunately it became my number 1 juice


 I might have a contact for ya that you can try PM me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir (5/6/20)

It's not discintued but I'm dying for a bottle of Panama right now.

Some of the stuff we really liked that isn't around anymore:
-Troll Brothers--Cadmia (best Turkish delight I've vaped)
- Cosmic - Honey Melon (was told one of the the concentrates was discontinued)
- Quest - NYC and Moscow
- Brew Brothers - Motley Brew (exactly like Kopiko coffee sweets)
- Krayzee Vapes - BLCM
- Vapreme - Liquid Crystal (hard to find in SA)
- Lungasm - Honey Tobacco

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Drikusw (5/6/20)

M.Adhir said:


> It's not discintued but I'm dying for a bottle of Panama right now.
> 
> Some of the stuff we really liked that isn't around anymore:
> -Troll Brothers--Cadmia (best Turkish delight I've vaped)
> ...


https://www.noonclouds.co.za/collections/vapreme/products/vapreme-liquid-crystal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (5/6/20)

Drikusw said:


> https://www.noonclouds.co.za/collections/vapreme/products/vapreme-liquid-crystal



Yeah a few stores have it on their websites.
It's almost always marked as sold out though.
Usually when I find stock I buy 6 to 10 at a time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jones (5/6/20)

My all time favourite






Sent from my Mi 9 SE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (5/6/20)

Breakfast at Telios.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Drikusw (5/6/20)

Jones said:


> My all time favourite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.thevapery.co.za/collect...pawns-symmetry-six-limited?variant=8437842563

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (5/6/20)

Vapreme loquid crystals, have my last 5 mls left. 

Element pink lemonade but i spoke to my sources for an import to stisfy my cravings, the mtl isn't cutting it anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (5/6/20)

Also not discontinued, but due to lockdown I can't get any.
Anytime someone flies over to us I ask them the bring me some Ripple from NCV.

Hoping lockdown ends before I have to fly out so I can stock up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER (5/6/20)

All i want is a friend who knows the recipe to Brutal strawberry litchi on ice love it its the only strawberry i can taste diy i cant i know i can still get it just wanna know a friend that knows the recipe point me in the right direction i will never share lol. If i had a free flow of that i would drown in it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (5/6/20)

THE REAPER said:


> All i want is a friend who knows the recipe to Brutal strawberry litchi on ice love it its the only strawberry i can taste diy i cant i know i can still get it just wanna know a friend that knows the recipe point me in the right direction i will never share lol. If i had a free flow of that i would drown in it.


I don't have that but I have a recipe that many people who can't taste strawberry can taste it haha. I make it and dilute it by half though and it gets sweeter and more strawberry. Happy to share but didn't want to put in here as it wasn't the actual one you asked for and I'm new here don't wanna step on toes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RoSsIkId (5/6/20)

I really really want to try these again

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/6/20)

RoSsIkId said:


> I really really want to try these again
> 
> View attachment 197815
> View attachment 197816
> View attachment 197817



Blackbird is on my bucket list too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gringo (6/6/20)

Just an update... seems im sorted, well after lock down... 
Fanks !!!!!...... for participating in this thread as I see others also been sorted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roodt (6/6/20)

Haven’t had this in a while, was one of the first juices i ever tried.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/6/20)

RoSsIkId said:


> I really really want to try these again
> 
> View attachment 197815
> View attachment 197816
> View attachment 197817



Lovely juices @RoSsIkId 
I have a little bit of *Blackbird *and *Bobas Bounty* remaining.
They are on extreme rations - so they get used in diluted fashion - and are savoured from time to time - not vaped workhorse style.

Have thankfully found *Havana Nightz *from @Naeemhoosen - local juice - so that is my workhorse.
It's as pleasing as Blackbird for me - just different - a little bit sweeter - but very very good.
And its local so its been easily available (i havent bought during lockdown) 
I asked Naeem to please not stop making that juice - lol
If he does, I will be very sad.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/20)

Discontinued...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I don't have that but I have a recipe that many people who can't taste strawberry can taste it haha. I make it and dilute it by half though and it gets sweeter and more strawberry. Happy to share but didn't want to put in here as it wasn't the actual one you asked for and I'm new here don't wanna step on toes


Can you PM me your recipe - ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Menzz (6/6/20)

Could definitely use this right about now





Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (6/6/20)

Menzz said:


> Could definitely use this right about now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going through my last 60ml of this beaut, have another 30mls steeping for about 2 years of a special 6mg mix, but I'll keep that for a rainy day. 

I orefer wake up wake up though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Menzz (6/6/20)

Aaaaah man, I wish I was you... 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (6/6/20)

Silver said:


> Lovely juices @RoSsIkId
> I have a little bit of *Blackbird *and *Bobas Bounty* remaining.
> They are on extreme rations - so they get used in diluted fashion - and are savoured from time to time - not vaped workhorse style.
> 
> ...



I have had some Havana nights and think i should source some again.

Please put me in contact.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/6/20)

RoSsIkId said:


> I have had some Havana nights and think i should source some again.
> 
> Please put me in contact.



@RoSsIkId , it is sold at many retailers, so you don’t need special contacts. Well I suppose not now with lockdown etc, but when retailers sell you shouldn’t find it a problem

Otherwise, chat to @Naeemhoosen on the forum. He is the creator of the juice and I am sure he can advise you where you can get some.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (6/6/20)

Menzz said:


> Could definitely use this right about now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Secret Menu range was all that anyone could talk about when it was launched - and rightly so. The hype was real. However, a few months down the line and something else had taken its place. Ah, vapers, how fickle art thou!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Random264 (7/6/20)

Juicy Joe's had this once, can't find it anywhere else since then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (7/6/20)

Random264 said:


> Juicy Joe's had this once, can't find it anywhere else since then.
> 
> View attachment 197952



I had a bottle but gave it away recently. So sorry - if I come across one again I'll let you know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Random264 (7/6/20)

Hooked said:


> I had a bottle but gave it away recently. So sorry - if I come across one again I'll let you know.


That would be awesome, thanks @Hooked. It's an international juice, don't think retailers are bringing it in any longer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev (8/6/20)

Rocketsheep - Enterprise
Mikes Mega Mixes - Ashybac
Mikes Mega Mixes - Lime Party
Mikes Mega Mixes - Biscuit Dreams

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (8/6/20)

TyTy said:


> View attachment 197793
> got a bottle of this at Vapecon and can't seem to find it anywhere in SA!!!



Still available in the USA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/6/20)

This one. This juice was one of the first commercial ones that I really enjoyed and was the inspiration behind my creation 'Butterscotch Treat'. Also by the same creator of the Suicide Bunny range. Would love to get hold of a bottle of this beauty again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/6/20)

Mad Hatter's I Love Doughnuts





and Snack Attack's Z Cakes






Oh how I miss thee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kilherza (8/6/20)

ANML LOOPER how i miss this juice profile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/6/20)

Random264 said:


> That would be awesome, thanks @Hooked. It's an international juice, don't think retailers are bringing it in any longer.



@Random264 Try Afrivape, to pre-order https://www.afrivape.co.za/french-dude-vape-breakfast-classics


----------



## M.Adhir (8/6/20)

Kilherza said:


> View attachment 198030
> 
> ANML LOOPER how i miss this juice profile



Another @CMMACKEM classic favourite right there

Grabbed a tankful from him and it was amazing.

I was thankful for that tankful.
Sorry. Dad Joke.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CJB85 (8/6/20)

Kilherza said:


> View attachment 198030
> 
> ANML LOOPER how i miss this juice profile



https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84967#looped_looper_clone_remix_by_folkart

I haven’t mixed this, so no idea how close it actually is, but Folkart has a few very popular clone/remix recipes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (9/6/20)

Kilherza said:


> View attachment 198030
> 
> ANML LOOPER how i miss this juice profile



They changed the name to Phillp Rocke LP3.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/6/20)

Silver said:


> Lovely juices @RoSsIkId
> I have a little bit of *Blackbird *and *Bobas Bounty* remaining.
> They are on extreme rations - so they get used in diluted fashion - and are savoured from time to time - not vaped workhorse style.
> 
> ...


I see they still have Boba's internationally but can't find Blackbird. Did they stop producing these? Or are they both just not available locally anymore?


----------



## Lingogrey (9/6/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> I see they still have Boba's internationally but can't find Blackbird. Did they stop producing these? Or are they both just not available locally anymore?


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/tobaccos-of-yesteryear.t56666/#post-752604

http://www.ecigdo.com/witchers-brew-blackbird-30ml

http://www.ecigdo.com/witchers-brew-blackbird-v2-30ml

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (9/6/20)

Normal vape juice.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/20)

Snape of Vape said:


> I see they still have Boba's internationally but can't find Blackbird. Did they stop producing these? Or are they both just not available locally anymore?



I’m not entirely sure about the international situation @Snape of Vape 
Blackbird is not available locally and the places that had it internationally don’t have it anymore, well when I last checked
There is a site in Japan that had it at one stage that a few of us bought from as a group, but not sure if they carry it anymore
I will cherish it and probably move on once it’s done and find something else

That’s the problem with loving a particular juice - when it ends it’s not a nice situation
#VapersProblems

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------

